# Worldmark by Wyndham Kihei



## jebloomquist (Jul 14, 2013)

I am staying at the Kamaole Beach Club in Kihei, Maui. Much to my surprise, there is a Worldmark by Wyndham sign about a block away. I inquired at the Worldmark front desk, and all I was told was that it was Worldmark by Wyndham, Kihei, and that I could come back for a timeshare presentation if I wanted to know more.

I don't see this resort listed anywhere on the Club Wyndham web site. In TUG it seems to be listed as an II, not an RCI affiliate.

I am interested in knowing any experiences that Wyndham owners have had renting this resort. Have you tried renting it ? Were you successful? How did you do it? 

Worldmark owners, and anyone else who knows about this property, please add you knowledge as well.

Thank you, Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 14, 2013)

Worldmark by Wyndham is the OFFICIAL name for Worldmark. Like Shell Vacation Resorts should be or is titled as  "Shell Vacation Resort by Wyndham".

Wyndham Corporation is different than "Wyndham Vacation Ownership" ... but I guess some corporate being decide that "Wyndham Vacation Resorts by Wyndham" was totally retarded. As for Shell and Worldmark, they HAD to be "branded" with the corporate WYNDHAM stamp. :ignore:


----------



## CraigWMF (Jul 14, 2013)

I stayed here with family several years ago in a WorldMark three bedroom condo.   It was very nice.


----------



## markb53 (Jul 14, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I am staying at the Kamaole Beach Club in Kihei, Maui. Much to my surprise, there is a Worldmark by Wyndham sign about a block away. I inquired at the Worldmark front desk, and all I was told was that it was Worldmark by Wyndham, Kihei, and that I could come back for a timeshare presentation if I wanted to know more.
> 
> I don't see this resort listed anywhere on the Club Wyndham web site. In TUG it seems to be listed as an II, not an RCI affiliate.
> 
> ...



Wyndham owners can book into very few WorldMark resorts and none in Hawaii. There are Wyndhams on Kauai and the Big Island but not on Maui. You would have to be a WorldMark owner (or rent from one) to stay there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 14, 2013)

Worldmark by Wyndham is the developer/management company for Worldmark the club.  You need to be a member of Worldmark to book.  www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ki/


Wyndham purchased Trendwest (former developer/management) and then renamed it to Worldmark by Wyndham.  
WM uses both II and RCI.  II will have those resorts that came into the system before Wyndham bought Trendwest in 2005(?).  Kihei is one of those.  I think they will also deposit some of those older resorts in RCI as well so you  might check both systems.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 14, 2013)

Jim

 Go to www.worldmarktheclub.com

Click on resort gallery and you can see all the dots on the map

If you want a reservation let me know. I owe you one. I'm about to make my second account platinum thanks to your help and advice


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 14, 2013)

markb53 said:


> Wyndham owners can book into very few WorldMark resorts and none in Hawaii. There are Wyndhams on Kauai and the Big Island but not on Maui. You would have to be a WorldMark owner (or rent from one) to stay there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 

Wyndham Worldmark owners can book into very few WorldMark Wyndham resorts and none in Hawaii. There are Worldmarks Wyndhams on Kauai Maui and the Big Island but not on oahu. .


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 14, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I am staying at the Kamaole Beach Club in Kihei, Maui.



I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm curious as to how you're liking your stay?

I stayed at the Kamaole 10 years ago and it was a little dated (but pleasant).  Haven't been back since but wondering whether if it's been updated at all.  I know the location is great (for Kihei).


----------



## LisaH (Jul 14, 2013)

As a WorldMark owner, I have stayed there quite a few times, mainly adding a day or two to our week-long timeshare vacations in Maui. It's across the street from Kam I Beach, and has some basic amenities such as swimming pool, computer access, a sundry store, etc. The units are quite functional, just like all the other WM resorts. I would probably not stay there for the entire week as there are much better resorts in Maui...


----------



## loosefeet (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree w/ Lisa H.  It's functional, but feels a bit like a Holiday Inn on Maui!  Would much prefer a nicer resort if staying there again.  Course you can always do day trips to the south mega resorts.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 14, 2013)

*Another Worldmark Owner*

We own Worldmark and have stayed here (but only once) - much prefer other resorts and other areas of Maui.  This area doesn't really feel like Maui to me and the resort is across the street from the ocean - no Hawaiian feel or views.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2013)

Born2Travel said:


> We own Worldmark and have stayed here (but only once) - much prefer other resorts and other areas of Maui.  This area doesn't really feel like Maui to me and the resort is across the street from the ocean - no Hawaiian feel or views.



Yep, Kihei really is lacking in that Hawaiian feel and views.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 15, 2013)

Unlike the other WM owners who have posted we love WM Kihei and go there every year. Its not as grand a resort as some of the ones in pricey areas, it serves our purpose, its clean, it's comfortable, and most importantly its in Hawaii. When we are laying on kam 1 beach and can see west maui in the distance we feel like we are home. However, we don't require oceanfront, we can walk across the street. We've even gotten partial ocean view a few times from our balconies. While Kihei is not Kaanapali beach or Wailea it sure is easier to get deals on meals and happy hours than it is at those locations. Last time we were there (last Thanksgiving) we were getting $3 Mai Tai's served in a beer stein. Good thing it was within walking distance of WM Kihei. 

Ian


----------



## LisaH (Jul 15, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Yep, Kihei really is lacking in that Hawaiian feel and views.



LOL...nice shots!
Born2Travel, actually some of the units does have a decent ocean view.


----------

